# In Wall Speakers



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

I was in the process of fixing up my man cave and had just finished painting. I had noticed a bit of a drop in one section of the drop ceiling. I decided it was time to investigate. Prior to this I had ripped some old dog kennels that were attached to the back of the house off and the r-panel roof with it, that butted up to the main roof. What I didn't know ( I bought the home 8 months ago) was that the kennel roof had caused damage to the main structure. The old owners threw a drop ceiling up and some tar on the roof trying to fix it and, of course it failed. Bad fix bad results... 

Upon inspecting the bulge, I found that the old sheetrock & plaster had collapsed onto the drop ceiling. The drop tiles were made of sheetrock with a plastic face so any leaking water had a good chance of going un-noticed. It did till it left a huge bulge showed up. Losing the drop ceiling is a goof thing anyway. I had some concerns with it and it would have been removed anyway. Better now than later.

I am going to turn this negative into a positive and add some in-ceiling speakers for fill & maybe high-right & high left. The entire ceiling needs to be re sheetrocked & insulated. The roof above is new and the kennel roof causing the ice/water issue is gone.

My question is what recommendations do you guys/gals have for in wall speakers. SQ is a must with these. I will use a R/L rear & maybe front high L/R.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Budget?


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

$1,000 

I found these that sparked my interest. I have an affinity for JBL. But I'm open to other options.

http://www.jbl.com/estore/jbl/us/pr...earchMode=regularProductOnly&sCatId=cat140013


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

JBL is a good option. Also maybe check out Klipsch and Triad.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll second the Triad's though they would blow your budget. Also look at RBH Sound and James Loudspeaker.


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

At that budget take a look at paradigm.

For the price you are looking at on the link you could take a look at the James QX-320 or QX-330.

http://www.jamesloudspeaker.com/products/Speakers/in-wall/12384

http://www.jamesloudspeaker.com/products/Speakers/in-wall/12385


----------

